# Help me replace thespeaker in my YGM-3



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Lots of love here for old Traynors, so who'll help me replace the Marsland speaker in my YGM-3? 

I'm leaning toward something like a Celestion G12H30 -- a bit pricey but I'd prefer to go the Heritage/Made in UK road than deal with the Made in China reissues.
Someone mentioned a Vintage 30 (but that's China too?)

Price and availability wise, the Eminences look good.
What's the closest Eminence to the G12H30? The Wizard is more like a greenback/G12M but 75W right? 
RedFang is like a 30W alnico blue?
Legend v12 a bit like a Vintage 30 but 120W? Would that be insane in a 25W amp? 
What's the other option: Private jack? 
Thoroughly confused -- only thing I know for sure is I hate the Marsland.

Those of you with these amps, what did you put in there?


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Keep watchin' the 'For Sale' section dev, there are all kinds of different speakers from time to time. I have no idea what is the best for you. I bought my '75 around '82, ($225), and someone had already replaced the Marsland with a 60W Roland. It sounds good but I think it's a kbd spkr where it has a 2" voice coil and lots of bottom, good highs too.

You can't go wrong with Eminence.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Is it one of the open backed models or the closed back ones? If it's open I would not try a V30. They are pretty mid and treble heavy in open backed combos.

I had an Eminence Legend GB12 in a YGM-3 I had and it sounded great. It's a Greenback clone with a little smooth highs and mids.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Actually, I believe it is the "Governor" that is the equivalent of the Vintage 30 and the "Private Jack" is the equivalent of the G12M Greenback.

The Wizard is the G12H. I have G12Hs but haven't tried the Wizard. It might be appropriate with your EL84 YGM.

I personally love the Vintage 30 sound for use with most EL34 type tubes. Of course, I have never tried an actual Vintage 30. I like the Governor and the WGS Veteran 30.
Some people hate that sound though, but I find it smooth with strong mids and a nice breakup.
If only you could try a few different types to find your preference.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

What kind of sound are you after? What kind of music do you play?

I have a YGM-1 (which is different but in the same ball park) and I've tried it with the stock speaker, an EMI Tonker, a Warehouse V30 Clone, and a Weber Ceramic Blue. The Weber has been my favourite but it is much different than the others. If you want a Celestion V30 sound make sure to check out the Warehouse speakers: cheap and I like them better than the Celestion. They are also making a Greenback clone.

TG


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the input.
1. Could be a bias issue too - the amp is in need of a tuneup.
I hear a lot about the speakers in these amps being no good though, and it dos have some issues I'm sure a tighter-sounding speaker would fix. But yes a bias is in its future...

2. I like to play clean, and use a boost to get into mild o/d -- nothing extreme or high gain. Mostly jazz/blues. 

It's a closed back 1x12. 
Those warehouse speakers look like a good deal until you factor in the $30+ for shipping + whatever duty & tax & brokerage, then they end up more expensive than an Emi bought in Canada (which is one of the main reasons I started looking at Eminence -- availability).

Governor = Vintage 30ish
Wizard = G12H
Private jack = G12M/greenback
Legend GB12 also greenback-ish? They're pretty cheap.

Which of those is going to break up latest with a 25W amp? 

Thanks


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Thanks for all the input.
> 1. Could be a bias issue too - the amp is in need of a tuneup.
> .........


Bias is fixed on the Traynor, there is no adjustment w/o mod. As long as it's working and there's no red plates, you're ok. Just good tubes that are roughly matched is good enough if replacing, better NOS because some of the new brands can't take the plate voltage.

You need new filter caps if it hasn't been done.

Have no idea about the speakers though.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

G12H30 Heritage in mine. My go-to amp, specially in the studio.

CT.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> Just because the bias is fixed doesn't mean the bias is ideal. There are several simple mods to make the amp fixed-adjustable bias.
> 
> Agreed, the amp is old enough to warrant that on general principle.


A trip to this guy is in the works as soon as I get a minute. (Last time I was supposed to go, I got snowed in for 3 days...I took that as a bad sign ;-)

Still, itching to replace that speaker though...
Anyone tried a Celestion alnico blue or the Emi Red Fang in one of these? The sound clips sound good...
What's the recommended power rating formula? The amp is 25 Watts, so do I need a speaker rated at 50 Watts or more or will a 30 W do? 

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

*GM speaker*

The legend GB would work well .


----------

